# Wiring Diagram for guages on Farm Pro 2430



## Normusj1

My Father has a Farm Pro 2430 and he disconnected the guages on it and did not mark the wires. He is suffering with alzheimers and can not remember where they go. I need a wiring diagram for the dash panel so I can connect the wires properly. The owner's manual has no information on what wire goes where. 

Thanks!!

Brian


----------

